# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Any Good Roof Restorers In Melbourne

## HavinaGo

Hi all, 
Looking to get the 40 year old cement tile roof on our place "restored" and gutters replaced.  From other posts it seems there are pitfalls for the unwary .. thanks for the insights .. but out of all the experiences are there a couple of businesses/products that are recommended?  (Eastern Melbourne) 
I'm also influenced by the "just replace it with colourbond" thoughts .. except for the cost!  Do you expect to add an extra "couple" of thousand dollars for replacement as the one chap said the other day when quoting at about 2.5 thousand dollars for a reseal/repair? 
Has anyone heard of NuRoof paint in Australia (as opposed to NuTech that someone had a good experience of)? ... my google search told me about a legal case in Aus -employers duty of care- that seems to have been a defining moment for the lawyers but not much help to me.  In the US NuRoof gets a mention but locally is there any info? 
Lots of questions I know .. thanks for any insights 
regards 
David

----------


## Baz

David, I had my roof restored (cleaned, ridge capping repared, broken tiles replaced, sealed and painted) a few years ago, had them back to do it again (under warranty) as the paint was peeling off some of the tiles. If I had my way again I would save up the extra bickies and replace the tiles with colourbond.
Cheers
Barry

----------


## ozwinner

I saw one last week, we were working on a new double story house, and right next door was a "renevated roof". 
You could see the moss growing right through the new paint.
Tough stuff that old moss.. :Biggrin:  
I wouldnt touch them roof restorers with a 10 foot pole. 
Al  :Frown:

----------


## HavinaGo

Thanks guys....  
Sorry to hear about the peeling paint Barry .. not encouraging,  neither is the tough moss Ozwinner  :Frown: . 
In contrast my father ... in SA ... had the white cement tile roof cleaned and sealed/painted (a few years post Ash wed bush fires when it got well and truely grotty .. fortunately still there though) and the effect and durability have been great!   
Seems to depend on who does the work??? :confused: 
Thanks for sharing the experiences. 
David

----------


## Sturdee

David, 
I had my cement tile roof done about 8/9 years ago as after prolonged rain the roof did not stay water tight. 
The process involved sand and water blasting the existing roof to completely clean it, replace any tiles and tuck and point. The next day a base coat was sprayed on to the roof and the following day the finish coat coloured to the gray we wanted.  
To ensure a great job I took days of from work and watched and studied the work by working in the garden. :eek:  I am completely satisfied with the work done and the roof remains watertight.   
It was not one of the majors that flog their ware on TV all the time but a small outfit selected direct from the phonebook. Their quoting and measuring of the roof was much more professional and they were cheaper than those majors even with their socalled specials.   
Sorry but can't remember their name, but get lots of quotes and get them to fully explain the whole process and tell them to let you know in advance when they come so that you can arrange to be there.   
Also take lots of photos, tell them it is for your home improvement scrapbook, it makes them very careful about the work being done.  
Peter.

----------


## Dean

I just replaced an 18m length of guttering down one side of the house (was sagging badly and full of rust holes (probably original guttering from 30 years ago).  
It was pretty easy to do with two people. Pull the old gutter down with a healthy dose of hammering, remove old gutter retaining clips, set up a water level for a true level, then string lines at the gradient to run to the downpipes, then just a matter of attaching new retainers following the string, and attaching the gutter sections to those (with a little siliconing, pop riveting and downpipe hole cutting in between). Took us about 2.5 hours to complete, but we weren't really going that fast. 
As for the roof, after we got a quote for $9k to repoint and reseal from a well-known roofing mob (scammers) I decided to get up there and do a little repair work on the pointing myself. $68 for a big bucket of TilePoint from Bunnies and I've done 80% of the house with over half a bucket to spare. Admittedly I have really just plastered a layer over the top of the old pointing and filled in some gaps, but I hoping it will last just 3-4 years and then we will get it done properly.  
As for roof painting, we will get the pro's in for that.

----------


## HavinaGo

Thanks for your insights Sturdee and Dean.   
Sturdee, I like the idea of being around when the job is done and taking photos.   So far the quoting process has given me an impression of how a range of operators work .. the big mob being the least impressive, the family business being the most ... just got to look at the examples of the latters work.  
Dean, I did not mention that I had done just what you have done 10 years ago ... patch the ridges that is ... has worked a treat (except for the bit that was not quite straight .. looked like a catapillar mid stride oops   :Smilie:  ) ... now the amount of work needed and other priorities (3yo and farm) have got to the point someone else will have to do it!  I'll still be painting the facia while the gutters are gone. 
Thanks again 
David

----------


## Perry Eckert

I am from Nutech Paint who has manufactured cement roof tile paint in Melbourne for almost 35 years - we are the largest in Australia and supply coatings for more that 550 roofs evry week.  Provided the surface preparation is undertaken correctly, correct product selected and the recommended amount used and applied correctly, professional roof restoration will last many years. Our best product TileFlex 2000 comes with a 10 year manufacturers Warranty. Unfortunately like every industry there are Gypsy's who rip people off and this gives the industry a bad reputation. We have all heard the disaster stories but in every case I have heard about the following simple steps were not taken.  1. Get at least 3 quotes, 2. Check the applicators references 3. get addresses of completed jobs and go and look at them, 4. Choose an applicator who uses a coating manufacturer who specialises in roof coatings and who has been in business longer that the warranty period.  5. Get everything in writing, 6 Make sure you approve a written quote before starting the job 7. Receive a warranty before you pay a deposit or final payment. 
If the work is completed by a professional roof restorer using the best products, it will substantially improve the appearance of your house and real add value to the property.       

> Hi all, 
> Looking to get the 40 year old cement tile roof on our place "restored" and gutters replaced. From other posts it seems there are pitfalls for the unwary .. thanks for the insights .. but out of all the experiences are there a couple of businesses/products that are recommended? (Eastern Melbourne) 
> I'm also influenced by the "just replace it with colourbond" thoughts .. except for the cost! Do you expect to add an extra "couple" of thousand dollars for replacement as the one chap said the other day when quoting at about 2.5 thousand dollars for a reseal/repair? 
> Has anyone heard of NuRoof paint in Australia (as opposed to NuTech that someone had a good experience of)? ... my google search told me about a legal case in Aus -employers duty of care- that seems to have been a defining moment for the lawyers but not much help to me. In the US NuRoof gets a mention but locally is there any info? 
> Lots of questions I know .. thanks for any insights 
> regards 
> David

----------


## HavinaGo

Hi Perry, 
Thanks for the insights.  I thought we had done everything right .. written quote, (3 quotes, chose the upper end one as there was a good story) checked out a previous job, paid a deposit and then the guy did not show up .. 3 times.  So now I think it is off to VCAT to at least find out if there is any chance of getting money back.  (Will cost another $31!) 
This has not been a pleasant experience and reminds me of why I hate employing a tradesperson. 
Looking back the guy's business only existed for 3 years .. but it is a full Aust company rather than sole trader.  He told a story about working from another guy prior to that and he brought his family over to meet us .. etc etc 
What would you expect to pay as a deposit? 
David ... still nothing done!

----------


## Perry Eckert

> Hi Perry, 
> Thanks for the insights. I thought we had done everything right .. written quote, (3 quotes, chose the upper end one as there was a good story) checked out a previous job, paid a deposit and then the guy did not show up .. 3 times. So now I think it is off to VCAT to at least find out if there is any chance of getting money back. (Will cost another $31!) 
> This has not been a pleasant experience and reminds me of why I hate employing a tradesperson. 
> Looking back the guy's business only existed for 3 years .. but it is a full Aust company rather than sole trader. He told a story about working from another guy prior to that and he brought his family over to meet us .. etc etc 
> What would you expect to pay as a deposit? 
> David ... still nothing done!

  Hi David
I do not recommend paying a deposit until the job is started and I would pay in installments.  The most they can ask for I think is 10% and I would pay 1/2 when they turned up to clean and prepare the roof and the other 1/2 when they turn up to start coating.   Nuroof Resins is in Thomastown  Ph. 9464 3034.  VCAT is usually very good for recovering deposits under these circumstances so I think it is worth the time and $31.00

----------


## HavinaGo

Perry,  Hi and welcome.   
I'd agree on the no pay deposit bit!  
(prior to this I thought it was reasonable to pay the material cost up front as I'd worked for a chap who got ripped off by a truck driver who drove out after engine repairs and did not pay a cent ... took the boss years to recover) 
My experience of VCAT is ... well ... a toothless tiger.  VCAT issued an order for return of deposit forwith.  I wait a time and ring the guy and get the run around. To go further I need to pay more money and get the matter into the Magistrates court from which I'll then pay the sheriff to knock on the chaps door. 
see http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=20448 for my latest request for help. 
Sigh 
David

----------


## Adam07

Hi David, 
I know it has been a long time since you posted this message however I was wondering whether you found the naswer to your question of Nuroof vs Nutech paints? 
I am currently in the process of getting quotes for a roof restoration and have got quotes from 3 different companies, all use differnet paints. 
One uses nuroof, one uses nutech and the other uses regent. 
Would appreciate it if you could let me know whether you have had your roof done and which option you went with and whether you are satisfied with it. 
Regards
Adam

----------


## Ashwood

Hi David & Adam07,
This may be a little late as well, but just to share my feedback.
We recently got our concrete roof restored, by the same guys who did our neighbour's roof more than 5 years ago. They used Nutech paint. Our roof has the flexipoint (flexible cement filling for the roof cappings/ridges) but our neighbour's roof doesn't because this product wasn't in use then.  
Our neighbour's roof still looks as good as new after 5+ years, and ours has come up nice as well (although not subject to the test of time yet). 
One thing to be prepared for is that during the cleaning process, the muck from the roof surface will go all over the walls and ground around your house, as they basically use jet spray to remove the barnacles & other stuff stuck to the surface.

----------


## thomop

Hi David, Id like to think we are reputable roof restorers.
We have been in the industry for over 15 years and have always put our customers first. Our motto is we are not happy with the job unless you are.  
We actually use Nu-Roof by RGL as our main roof coating supplier. We also use Nutech and Dulux.
We have found Nu-Roof to be a glossy, good quality paint with a great warranty (8 years). 
With regards to the Colorbond replacement. The typical price range to work with for such a project (changing a tiled roof to Colorbond) is about $80 per meter. 
I also just wanted to talk about deposits for trade services. I have been on the flip-side of this. I have twice been ripped off by customers/builders who have gone bankrupt after the job was completed and who never had any intention of paying. I trusted these customers and finished the job without receiving a cent. 
I can see HavinaGo's point, but people just need to have some trust in each other. Like there are companies out there doing the wrong thing, there are also customers ripping off tradesmen.
In saying that, i continue to trust people. As we always do the right thing by people, i expect also to be trusted. When a big order needs to be placed, we will obtain a 10% deposit from customers. I think that is fair. 
Feel free to visit our website for further information on anything relating to roof restorations, pricing, processes and customer feedback.   www.melbourneroofingrestorations.com.au   :2thumbsup:

----------

